# few pics from past week of herping.



## W.T.BUY (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey all went herping a few times last week. 

Here are the night pics (taken at blue mountains) 

first two pics are of a perons tree frog. It seemed to have a few yellow leech/ worms on it.

Next three are of some kinda cricket we found on a path. 

We also found a banjo frog but didn't manage to photograph it.

No geckos:cry::cry: which was a bit depressing we left at 9:30 at night and didn't get back to our tent til bout 11:00 and it was a warm night. So i don't know what we did wrong.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are some pics from an early drive. (blue mountains)

Sorry bout quality didn't want to get close to this guy

We also saw a big red belly but I was in the middle of changing batteries and missed photographing him.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 31, 2008)

We then went to Royal NP and saw heaps of jacky dragons but all were very skittish and I was unable to photo any of them. We then saw this little skink which i had to grab because i thought it was a new species:lol::lol::lol: turned out to be a cooper tailed skink when i had a closer look. In first photo you can see little mites behind its frount leggs.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 31, 2008)

nice looking tiger snake


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought it was a brown


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

yer its a tiger snake for sure, any more pics of wild herps?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 1, 2009)

nope soz. I would if i found any geckos but had no luck! what time of night if best for them. I'm pretty sure we had prime conditions.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 1, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> nope soz. I would if i found any geckos but had no luck! what time of night if best for them. I'm pretty sure we had prime conditions.


 
from dusk onwards, they are usually just walking around on bush tracks and on rocks.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 8, 2009)

nice pics


----------

